# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT: Maruyama VS Kondo Showa Grow Out

## rvidella

EVENT: Maruyama VS Kondo Showa Grow Out
Place: Cirebon (Koh4ku76's 85ton Pond)
Duration: April 15 - October 15, 2010

*Maruyama Showa*















*Kondo Showa*

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

> diskusi: tanya ... bagaimana kalo sang EO membebankan premi kepada calon partisipan untuk opsi buyback di akhir acara GO jika ikannya mungkin menjadi "unlucky"?
> 
> 1) Setuju/tidak setuju?
> 2) Berapa nilai yang pantas?
> 
> Thanks folks,
> 
> Dodo



kalo menurut saya pribadi sih gak perlu om...
ini kan showa, lucky/unlucky baru keliatan kalo udah umur >2tahun  :: 
kecuali GO-nya 2 taun hahaha...

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## T3chno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


  ::  *katanya  Raja SHOWA... kok... cuma 02 ekor.. ?? malu maluin aja... !!!  tidak pernah ada lage penawaran segila ini... !!!!!*

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bob_87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

> setujuuuuuuuuuu full LC
> jadi harga bisa lebih murah. sekalian buat trial dan promosi


  ::   ::  Mending KC  aja... lebih murah lage...wkwkkkkwkkkk

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

wah no 3 aku ya mau

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> VIC KOI: ditunggu sumbangannya ...
> 
> Bunta semakin menunjukkan ketidaksabarannya ... seruuuuu


sumbang apa ya?
Hmmmmm........

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

TaTib yang lain om dodo  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Direvisi dari Cirebon 1st GO: Omosako Shiro
Thanks to Pak Ajik dan Pak Wijaya


*Cirebon 2nd Grow Out Contest: Maruyama Showa VS Kondo Showa Grow Out*

DEFINISI KEGIATAN
Cirebon 2nd Grow Out Contest: Maruyama Showa VS Kondo Showa Grow Out adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas showa sanshoku yang berasal dari breeder Maruyama dan Kondo yang akan dibesarkan bersama di kolam Bapak Wijaya (koh4ku76) selama 6 (enam) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri. Saat ini, Showa tosai ini berukuran 16  22 cm 

TUJUAN
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi partisipan dalam memilih tosai berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus bertujuan utama untuk ajang temu/silahturahmi baik temu langsung maupun secara online diantara penghobby ikan koi di kota cirebon (pada khususnya) dan seluruh pencinta koi di seluruh indonesia yang ingin berpartisipasi (pada umumunya). Kegiatan ini juga diharapkan dapat menimbulkan minat pada masyarakat umum untuk memelihara ikan koi dan bergabung bersama dengan kita sebagai koi hobbyist.

AGENDA
06/04  15/04, Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan
15/04  1/10, Pemilihan dan Pelunasan Ikan
15/04  15/10, Masa kegiatan Cirebon 2nd Grow Out Contest
15/10  22/10, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang (tentatif) 
22/10  30/10, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Ikan (tentatif) 

PARTISIPAN
Partisipan adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

RINCIAN KEGIATAN
1. Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam pembesaran milik Sdr.Wijaya (koh4ku76) selama periode 6 (enam) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 15 April 2010  15 Oktober 2010
2. Panitia memiliki kewenangan penuh untuk memutuskan hal-hal yang diperlukan berkaitan dengan kegiatan Grow Out. Dalam hal ini termasuk diantaranya penggunaan pakan dan obat yang diperlukan untuk pemeliharaan ikan selama 6 bulan. Pakan pilihan saat ini adalah mix antara LC Color Koi Food, Konishi Grow, Hikari/Sugiyama/Sakai Wheatgerm.
3. Selama periode kegiatan panitia akan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran partisipan lainnya. Update akan dilakukan 3 bulan pada 15 July 2010 (Tentatif). 
4. Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab partisipan

PENJURIAN
1. Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri secara langsung. Foto Ikan pada saat akhir kegiatan Grow Out akan diposting di Forum KOI-S sehingga dapat menjadi bahan pembelajaran banyak pihak, baik partisipan maupun pembaca Forum KOI-S.
2. Juri Kegiatan ini akan ditentukan kemudian hari dan akan dengan segera diumumkan.
3. Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya dan menjelaskan kepada audience (untuk proses pembelajaran kita semua kenapa dia memilih ikan tersebut).

HADIAH
Juara 1: Uang Tunai Rp 1,500,000; Voucher Belanja di Dodo Koi @ Rp 1,500,000 dan Sertifikat juara 1
** Foto Ikan akan ditampilkan pada Majalah Koi-S edisi bulan Desember 2010 (Jika Ikan Photogenic).
Juara 2: Uang Tunai Rp 1,000,000; Voucher Belanja di Dodo Koi @ Rp 1,000,000 dan Sertifikat juara 2
Juara 3: Uang Tunai Rp 500,000; Voucher Belanja di Dodo Koi @ Rp 500,000 dan Sertifikat juara 3


PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI
1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode first come first serve. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Senin, 12 April 2010 mulai jam 10:00 AM waktu server Koi-S.
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 10 Oktober 2010
4. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening Dodo Koi:
	BCA Cirebon A/C No. 6330377516 a/n: Reynaldo Vidella
	Bank Mandiri A/C  No. 006.00048.72598 a/n Reynaldo Vidella

5. Partisipan yang dengan alasan apapun gagal melakukan pembayaran sesuai batas waktu yang ditentukan akan mendapatkan sanksi tidak diperkenankan berpartisipasi dalam kegiatan ini dan ikan pilihannya akan dilelangkan/diberikan kepada peminat lainnya.

PENGAMBILAN IKAN
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian setelah kegiatan Grow Out selesai.

HARGA
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Showa Tosai ini ditetapkan sebesar Rp 1,500.000 (Satu juta rupiah)
5% hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada rekening Majalah KOI-S jika ikan dipilih melalui Forum Koi-S.
*) Pembayaran dapat dilakukan secara tunai dan pembayar tunai akan mendapakan benefit jika pada saat akhir acara, partisipan tidak mengambil ikan pilihannya; maka EO akan mengembalikan dana pembelian awal kepada partisipan.
**) Pembayaran dapat dicicil selama 3X (20 April, 20 Mei, 20 Juni) sebesar Rp 500,000. Pihak EO menawarkan pembelian premi sebesar Rp 250,000 (dibayarkan pada cicilan pertama) kepada partisipan dengan benefit, jika pada saat akhir acara, partisipan tidak mengambil ikan pilihannya; maka EO akan mengembalikan dana pembelian awal kepada partisipan.

Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim apabila partisipan berasal dari luar area Jabodetabek untuk pengiriman ikan setelah kegiatan grow out selesai. 

LAIN  LAIN
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang panitia untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

THANKS PAK IWAN >>>>>>    ::  





> Yang namanya premi...ya semacam uang pertanggungan om.
> Jadi semacam cover risk yang ditawarkan EO.
> _**) Pembayaran dapat dicicil selama 3X (20 April, 20 Mei, 20 Juni) sebesar Rp 500,000. Pihak EO menawarkan pembelian premi sebesar Rp 250,000 (dibayarkan pada cicilan pertama) kepada partisipan dengan benefit, jika pada saat akhir acara, partisipan tidak mengambil ikan pilihannya; maka EO akan mengembalikan dana pembelian awal kepada partisipan_
> secara sederhana dapat diartikan bahwa kita-kita semua boleh melakukan pembayaran cicilan selama 3 kali Rp.500.000,- akan tetapi apapun yang terjadi dari hasil GO ini terhadap ikannya maka ikan tetap harus diambil dan dibawa pulang kecuali kita membayar premi sebesar Rp.250.000 di tahap pertama pembayaran maka jika showa-showa itu berubah menjadi ikan yang tidak kita harapkan maka uang dapat kembali 100% tapi premi sebesar Rp.250.000,- tetap hangus. kira-kira begitu....
> 
> *yang menjadi pertanyaan adalah untuk yang mengambil program cicilan dan ikut juga membayar premi apakah di akhir acara kalau ikannya tetap dibawa pulang...preminya akan dikembalikan 100%?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apakah premi akan dikembalikan untuk yang cicilan jika ikannya tetep akan diambil ... "Tidak"
jadi lumbung uang donk nanti EO nya ....   ::  

Rp 250rb itu adalah semacam "protection" yang diberikan oleh EO "jika" ikan partisipan menjadi "unlucky"

opsi ... bersifat pilihan ... bisa diambil-bisa tidak

semoga berkenan, and thanks supportnya ...

Dodo
www.dodokoi.com

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## daniel99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

boss dicky ... udah keburu sebarin email jam 10 waktu kois mulainya ... kalo mundur-nya sekarang kasian yang sudah pada tahu dan belum sempet liat postingan berikutnya

lagi kan announcement dari pak ajik juga baru yah per 


> Posted: Sun Apr 11, 2010 11:21 am


thanks buat dukungan temen-temen yah ... semoga kita bisa belajar showa kali ini

sama kayak shiro omosako ... kolam sama, makanan sama -> ada yang bagus, ada yang kuning, ada yang hitam, ada yang putih semua hehehehehehe

THANKS ALL

DODO

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

maruyama 3 deh

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Antang Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Michaeln1708

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Maruyama 15 & 16

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Michaeln1708

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

*HASIL REKAPITULASI SEMENTARA PEMILIHAN DAERAH MARUYAMA & KONDO (DAPIL KOI-S)

MARUYAMA
Maruyama 1 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Maruyama 2 =
Maruyama 3 = Bhana
Maruyama 4 =
Maruyama 5 =
Maruyama 6 = Klanggenan
Maruyama 7 = Commander
Maruyama 8 =
Maruyama 9 = Hilariusssss
Maruyama 10 = Techno
Maruyama 11 = Dickytob
Maruyama 12 = meonz by iman_hartanto
Maruyama 13 = Danny20124
Maruyama 14 =
Maruyama 15 = Koilvr
Maruyama 16 = Koilvr
Maruyama 17 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Maruyama 18 = michaeln1708
Maruyama 19 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)

KONDO
Kondo 1 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 2 = michaeln1708
Kondo 3 =
Kondo 4 =
Kondo 5 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 6 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 7 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 8 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 9 =
Kondo 10 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 11 = Minardi
Kondo 12 = Meonz
Kondo 13 = Adepe
Kondo 14 =
Kondo 15 = Alex Tungadi (makassar)
Kondo 16 =*

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

laris manis tanjung kimpul  ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

keren..... ga nyesel deh ikutan Go nya om dodo pasti plus2

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sumidrop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> tugas berat nih .......
> pengennnnnnnnnnnn banget hasil nya lulusan ikan ini montoxxx dan semoxxx
> 
> Pak Wi ... tugas berat ada di pundakmu hahahahahahaha


kan ada bacteri super battle 10.000 do  ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

UPDATING:


Yang lain kalo transfer kabari yah hehehehehe takut lupa rekap


Maruyama 1 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 25th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 2 =
Maruyama 3 = Bhana -> 10th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 4 = GAPS -> 26th Pick (Rp 500rb on 03/05)
Maruyama 5 = TSA -> 32th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 6 = Klanggenan -> 20th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 7 = Commander -> 21st Pick (Rp 500rb on 15/04)
Maruyama 8 = Ronny LBC (Via Dodo) -> 30th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 9 = Hilariusssss -> 7th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 10 = Techno -> 16th Pick (Rp 500rb on 22/04)
Maruyama 11 = Dickytob -> 2nd Pick (Rp 500rb on 03/05)
Maruyama 12 = meonz by iman_hartanto -> 6th Pick (Rp 500rb on 19/04)
Maruyama 13 = Danny20124 -> 19th Pick (Rp 500rb on 22/04)
Maruyama 14 = Asep Kurniawan (Via Dodo) -> 31th Pick (Rp 500rb on 06/05) 
Maruyama 15 = Koilvr -> 17th Pick (Rp 500rb on 19/04)
Maruyama 16 = Koilvr -> 18th Pick (Rp 500rb on 19/04)
Maruyama 17 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 14th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 18 = michaeln1708 -> 22th Pick (Fully Paid)
Maruyama 19 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 24th Pick (Fully Paid)

KONDO
Kondo 1 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 3rd Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 2 = michaeln1708 -> 15th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 3 = h_andria -> 29th Pick (Rp 500rb on 20/04)
Kondo 4 = Awal Urane (spirulina) -> 28th Pick (Rp 500rb on 17/05)
Kondo 5 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 4th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 6 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 8th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 7 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 9th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 8 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 11th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 9 = GAPS -> 27th Pick (Rp 500rb on 03/05)
Kondo 10 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 12th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 11 = Winardi Banjarmasin -> 23th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 12 = Meonz -> 5th Pick (Rp 750rb on 20/04)
Kondo 13 = Adepe -> 1st Pick (Rp 500rb on 05/05)
Kondo 14 =
Kondo 15 = Alex Tungadi (makassar) -> 13th Pick (Fully Paid)
Kondo 16 =


Announcement:
1) Buat yang namanya belum terupdate status pembayarannya, tolong info saya (pm/email @ [email protected])
2) T-Shirt Maruyama vs Kondo sudah ada, tolong pm alamat pengirimannya yah ... thanks

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

> *kapannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn................!!  !!!!!!!!
> *


iya nih om dodo, penasaran perkembangan ikan nya..
hehe..

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

update fotonya mana nih om dodo..
penasaran euy..
hehe...

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Tentative: Penilain akhir dari event ini di October 16, 2010 ... bertempat di kediaman rumah Pak Wijaya di Cirebon.
Jalan Dr Cipto 147 ...

Kami mengundang semua rekan-rekan hobbyist untuk sama-sama hadir dalam acara ini ....

yok ayok ayokkkkkkkkkk 

Thanks yaaaaaaaaaaaaa buat supportnya


Dodo

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

> Sorry ketinggalan....


Apakah ada yg sama dengan Maruyama 13 ??

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

> O yah .... rekan-rekan Cirebon sedang membangung mud pond ... saya kurang pasti ukuran panjang lebarnya .... tapi dalamnya antara 1-1,8m di titik terdalamnya ...
> 
> Ikan-ikan GO ini akan mendapat opsi untuk dibesarkan di mud pind tersebut dengan BIAYA TAMBAHAN selama 6 bulan dan RESIKO menjadi tanggungan pemilik ikan.
> Uji cobanya akan dilakukan mulai tanggal 1 NOV 2010 dan ikan akan dipanen 3 bulan kemudian ...
> 
> Kira-kira berapa biaya yang pantas untuk pemeliharaan selama 6 bulan?
> 
> Biaya tersebut akan digunakan untuk:
> 1) Penggantian biaya operasional (pakan, uang saku penjaga kolam, dll)
> ...


Maruyama 15 & 16 ikut deh, tapi jangan dimahalin yah ongkosnya Do ;D hehe
Gak salah nih ikan saya yg cuma dua jadi finalis dua2nya, wah wah hoki nih. Udah hepi lah jadi finalis walau gak juara.
Kesimpulan saya: excellent keeping!! and also great value for money. hidup Dodo  ::

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

PLEASE IGNORE POSTING DIATAS >>>> SALAH POSTING JUARA 

Juara untuk event Maruyama Showa VS Kondo Showa

Juara 1: Maruyama 16
 

Juara 1: Kondo 7
 

Juara 3: Maruyama 11
 


Selamat untuk para pemenang ya ......


Lanjutan mengenai proposal biaya penitipan di mud pond cirebon untuk periode 6 bulan.
Pakan yang akan diberikan (Fully Support) by Om Chandra ... 3 in 1 LC Koi Food.
Estimasi biaya antara 750-900rb selama 6 bulan.

Apa ada masukkan mengenai hal ini?

Siapa saja yang ingin meneruskan ke pembesaran di kolam tanah ini? 

1)
2)
3)
4)

Mungkin Pak TSA hehehehehe ... apa jadi Pak Tri?

TQ ya


Dodo[/QUOTE]

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alex_ctp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

hai .... ongkos pemeliharaan selama 6 bulan seharga Rp 750,000

jika berminat ... continue the list ya ....

Thanks ...

Dodo

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

> Tenang aja om....berapapun peserta nya, lanjutan GO di mudpond tetap berjalan....


Mantab Juragan ......... berapapun pesertanya ...... saya tetap ikut ........ he he he .....

----------

